# Brass Pushbuttons for mod



## andrew_ (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello All,

This community was recommended to me by a friend, so I'm hoping you all could lend a hand or point me in the right direction.

I've undertaken a casemod of sorts; I've converted an old 1940s Philco radio cabinet to house my htpc. I'm using this model seen here; http://www.tuberadioland.com/images/philco42-345_2.gif. Now, I've located some knobs that I think will go well with this, but I'm hitting a wall when it comes to finding some brass pushbuttons to use with this. My plan is to use the two inner button holes for a power and reset switch, and use wooden knobs on the outside for an authentic look. 

I was hoping to find some buttons along the lines of what this guy used, but the site he references no longer carries them.
http://www.mashie.org/casemods/anemone1.html

I'm also open to using wodden knobs for the whole deal (power, reset and ascetic look) but I havent been able to find 'switch' hardware which would allow me to control the power and reset of a pc using a turn-knob.

I look forward to any thoughts or replies. Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2009)

Those look like Lian Li On/Off switches. You can find them here: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210&products_id=2716


----------



## andrew_ (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah they sure do. Thanks for the link. I'm gonna keep plugging away looking for brass buttons, but if I can't make any progress on that, these would work as a runner up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 21, 2009)

For something like that, you may want to try local pawn shops with really old stuff for sale or online shops that sell restore parts for old electronics.  Just try searching for radio restore parts instead of just brass buttons.  It should yield results faster.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 21, 2009)

Could always just spray any switch to the colour you like : ]

By the way, if your thinking of Dials instead of push buttons for the on/reset button, its only case of shorting out two pins, that's how the switches work so it be pretty easy to rig a dial to create a short when turned all the way.


----------

